# Tyler Hansbrough



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow where do I start. This kid is freaking unreal. For a freshman to do what he is doing now, his just darn scary. A rebounding monster, and finishes very well at the hoop. What surprises me most his that even with the constant doubles he still finds ways to be effective. If I was a GM and this guy was on the board when I was choosing, I would snap him up without hesitating.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Needs to improve his hands on rebounding, he's a good but not great rebounder at this point. Has shown a solid face up game, hits midrange jumpers pretty well and even hit a 3 the other day. Excellent FT shooter for a post player. Good but not great athlete. Very relentless, good footwork. Needs to learn how to go left. He isn't very big (for the NBA), he's 6'9" with a long neck. He's one of those players that is very good in college but doesn't have a huge amount of NBA upside. He has improved alot though so who knows. I expect him to stay in college for 3 years. Should be a 1st round pick whenever he declares and imo will be a solid player and have a long career, a sort of mark madsen with skills.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

He's a pretty consistent player and puts up good numbers. He can ball.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

CodyThePuppy said:


> Needs to improve his hands on rebounding, he's a good but not great rebounder at this point. Has shown a solid face up game, hits midrange jumpers pretty well and even hit a 3 the other day. Excellent FT shooter for a post player. Good but not great athlete. Very relentless, good footwork. Needs to learn how to go left. He isn't very big (for the NBA), he's 6'9" with a long neck. He's one of those players that is very good in college but doesn't have a huge amount of NBA upside. He has improved alot though so who knows. I expect him to stay in college for 3 years. Should be a 1st round pick whenever he declares and imo will be a solid player and have a long career, a sort of mark madsen with skills.


I wuz with you until you said Mark Madsen, Mark Madsen and skills are polar opposites. I see where you're coming from though, that wuz probably the only white player you could think of at the time I'd compare him to a cross between Nene and Brian Cardinal (just 4 skin pigment purposes :biggrin: ..lol, just kidding, he's a hard worker and can be very well rounded). He'll be a great college player and a solid pro.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

His rebounding isn't that solid, but as an offensive player he's extremely sound. He reminds me a ton of Wayne Simien in college - about the same size, very polished and with that same relentless attitude once he got the ball in the post.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

vadimivich said:


> His rebounding isn't that solid, but as an offensive player he's extremely sound. He reminds me a ton of Wayne Simien in college - about the same size, very polished and with that same relentless attitude once he got the ball in the post.


Thats a dead on comparison...except for the injury factor, I really like this one.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> I wuz with you until you said Mark Madsen, Mark Madsen and skills are polar opposites. I see where you're coming from though, that wuz probably the only white player you could think of at the time I'd compare him to a cross between Nene and Brian Cardinal (just 4 skin pigment purposes :biggrin: ..lol, just kidding, he's a hard worker and can be very well rounded). He'll be a great college player and a solid pro.


That's why I said Mark Madsen with skills. I use that as a comparison because Madsen is a hard worker and very relentless. Nene is very big, much bigger than Tyler.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I think a Wayne Simien comparison is selling Hansbrough a bit short in terms of aggressiveness/hustle. Simien certainly played his fair share of physical basketball, but Hansbrough dominates games with his fire and physicality around the basket.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Right now other teams are getting a book on Hansbrough.You bang him and he wears down at the end of the game because UNC can't afford to take him off the court for long.The biggest problem with his game right now is he doesn't pass the ball to the open man when he's double teamed.Of course since UNC relies on his scoring so much that isn't nearly as bad as it would be on a better team.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

The past couple of games he has done a better job of getting it outside, but that is something he needs to improve on. Another thing that impresses me is he steps up to the big games, his numbers are actually higher in ACC play. Will be exciting to see him next year when alot of inside help comes in with Stepheson, Thompson, and Wright inside.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

hes 6'9 and has the athletic ability of brad miller at the pro level which isnt good..

if he was 6'11 or 7 feet he could have a solid career as a plotting center but at pf hes not gonan be able to guard the athletes in the nba..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Everyone says it but the boy is clearly the epitome of a beast...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Keith Closs said:


> hes 6'9 and has the athletic ability of brad miller at the pro level which isnt good..
> 
> if he was 6'11 or 7 feet he could have a solid career as a plotting center but at pf hes not gonan be able to guard the athletes in the nba..


Agreed. He's a real nice player and if he stays around college for a little while he'll probably be close to dominant. But from what I have seen so far, I don't see a lot of bigtime pro potential. But that could change.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Diable said:


> Right now other teams are getting a book on Hansbrough.You bang him and he wears down at the end of the game because UNC can't afford to take him off the court for long.The biggest problem with his game right now is he doesn't pass the ball to the open man when he's double teamed.Of course since UNC relies on his scoring so much that isn't nearly as bad as it would be on a better team.


If only Josh McRoberts had Hansbrough's fire and aggresiveness...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> If only Josh McRoberts had Hansbrough's fire and aggresiveness...


i know, so sad :no:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

McRoberts plays on a team.He is not the team like Hansbrough is.Duke isn't a place to go if you think you are more important than the team.Coach K wants to win championships and it is his job to develop players so that they can help their team win.If you want to go somewhere and improve your standing for the NBA draft then you should apply elsewhere.That's exactly what they told Kris Humphries when they realized what his priorities were.If you watch Duke games you can see that McRoberts is doing just fine.He's got close to fifty dunks in 20 games now,he's passing the ball well,setting good screens and playing good defense.Pro scouts can see all that just fine.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Playing good defense? Do McShavs legs even bend?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its just so interesting that two of the best big prospects in college right now are basically a few miles from themselves. Tobacco road is darn lucky. Hansbrough does need some work on his game, sometimes he looks very raw out there and he almost never passes out of a double. If he can improve on his footwork, gain some more muscle, I really dont see why he cant be a lottery pick in a year or two. The kid is a workhorse.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Diable said:


> McRoberts plays on a team.He is not the team like Hansbrough is.Duke isn't a place to go if you think you are more important than the team.Coach K wants to win championships and it is his job to develop players so that they can help their team win.If you want to go somewhere and improve your standing for the NBA draft then you should apply elsewhere.That's exactly what they told Kris Humphries when they realized what his priorities were.If you watch Duke games you can see that McRoberts is doing just fine.He's got close to fifty dunks in 20 games now,he's passing the ball well,setting good screens and playing good defense.Pro scouts can see all that just fine.


I really like Josh McRoberts, too bad he is on the dreaded duke team. But anyways he certainly does look timid out there sometimes.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Diable said:


> McRoberts plays on a team.He is not the team like Hansbrough is.Duke isn't a place to go if you think you are more important than the team.Coach K wants to win championships and it is his job to develop players so that they can help their team win.If you want to go somewhere and improve your standing for the NBA draft then you should apply elsewhere.That's exactly what they told Kris Humphries when they realized what his priorities were.If you watch Duke games you can see that McRoberts is doing just fine.He's got close to fifty dunks in 20 games now,he's passing the ball well,setting good screens and playing good defense.Pro scouts can see all that just fine.


Exactly the type of response I expected. All hail Coach K and his flawless system! 

McRoberts still doesn't have half of that fire Hansbrough has that you were trying to play off as a bad thing...


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

Mcroberts will be a much better pro prospect then hansborough, josh is on a veterannteam where hes asked to get rebounds not score..


if he was on unc hed score as much as tyler..

josh in a year or two will be a lottery pick hasnsborough will be late first round if lucky..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Keith Closs said:


> Mcroberts will be a much better pro prospect then hansborough, josh is on a veterannteam where hes asked to get rebounds not score..
> 
> 
> *if he was on unc hed score as much as tyler.*.
> ...


Absolutely incorrect. He certainly has more talent, but he doesnt match it with the passion Tyler has shown. They are basically doing the same thing they did with May with Tyler right now. Thats pound the ball to him in the low post and go to work. Josh McRoberts hasnt exhibited that type of skill, quite frankly he looks more like a perimeter player. Unfortunately he doesnt have the jumpshot to be effective from there. Tyler's low post game is miles ahead of McRoberts. NBA scouts will see the height different and the athletic ability and will be wowed by McRoberts. But as a college player, Hansbrough is better than McRoberts.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gee Jonathan I guess McRoberts should try to assert himself on a team that has five seniors and two All-Americans just to please you and people who think that college basketball is just an obstacle on the way to the NBA.He should go out there and try to be the star just for you.I'm sure that would be the best thing he could do for himself and that Coach K would be absolutely thrilled to let him take forty shots per game just so that the scouts could grade him out.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

So playing with All-Americans has an effect on your aggressiveness?

And remember, you are on a draft board. Coach K and Duke's perfect system really don't matter here...

Who knows, McRoberts probably is a better prospect Hansbrough. But your Blue Devil attempts to discredit Hansbrough are laughable...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't remember saying anything bad about Hansbrough.I said that he doesn't pass out of the double teams.If you have watched him play you know that this is factually correct.I said that teams are being physical with him because UNC doesn't have anyone to replace him on the floor.You must be unstable if you think that is bashing.It is completely true.You obviously didn't watch the UVa game or you would know that this is exactly how they beat UNC.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Any team can deny any player the ball if they try hard enough. In that Virginia game, UNC's guards were off, allowing the Cavaliers to pay extra attention to Hansbrough. I'm really struggling to figure out how you could possibly think Hansbrough's 18 and 10 cost UNC the game when the rest of his team couldn't even shoot 35% from the floor. 

And the big question...this is relevent to his draft stock how? Hansbrough eats up any big man in the nation with his physical play...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Relevance?Okay I guess that McRoberts and Coach K were relevant to Hansbrough.I shouldn't bother being baited by people who allow jealousy to cloud their judgement.It doesn't bother me that you don't like Coach K and that you want to find fault in everything he does.I see that as entirely your problem.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree with Jonathan Watters, if McRoberts just played with the passion, attitude and aggressiveness that his fellow freshman Jamal Boykin played with he would be having more of an impact. This is nothing against McRoberts, he is extremelly talented but he plays with a passive attitude. I think even as a freshman he could be more assertive on the offensive and defensivie ends.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Diable said:


> Relevance?Okay I guess that McRoberts and Coach K were relevant to Hansbrough.I shouldn't bother being baited by people who allow jealousy to cloud their judgement.It doesn't bother me that you don't like Coach K and that you want to find fault in everything he does.I see that as entirely your problem.


As a Duke fan, why did you post your original comment in this draft forum?

I have said nothing negative about K or McRoberts on this thread. I think that only a Duke fan could take Hansbrough's fire and aggressiveness and find a way to turn it into a negative...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Okay I am prejudiced against UNC by saying that Hansbrough doesn't pass well out of the doubleteam.You must be prejudiced against mathematics then.If two players are guarding Hansbrough then there is an open man somewhere.I really hate his fire and agressiveness and really bashed it....er somewhere I guess


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think both are 3 year guys(at least), tyler could end up being a nick collison type which means he's tough,fundamentally sound but doesnt have top athletecism or size to be a star at the next level. mcroberts does have some real nice skills, can get off the floor, but needs to work on an outside shot and improving his lateral quikness, i dont think either of these guys right now is looking to be high lottery picks but i guess things change over time.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

McRoberts is looking pretty overated to begin the year, he's obviously not NBA ready and he's got a bit of "Rudy Gay Disease" going on - symptons include drifting for minutes at a time, playing without enthusiasm and general malaise.

He's got a world of potential though, and his mom is hot - he'll be a lottery pick whenever he leaves Duke.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Marvin Williams averaged 11 points and 6 boards for a national title team last year and he didn't even start. For some reason, the presence of a great veteran team didn't hamper him.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

As for Hansbrough, he's an excellent college player who will only be solid at the pro level. Nothing more. He'd be smart to stay 3 years and really smart to stay 4. He's an average athlete without much polish on his game right now. He produces because he's strong, tenacious, makes foul shots and has a nice hook shot. He needs to develop a consistent jumper and get more than a couple post moves. 

Overall, he doesn't have the NBA upside of May or even Collison. He's just not big enough or athletic enough. As for McRob, the jury is still out. He'll have his chance to shine next year. We'll see then.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't think McRoberts is in a position to shine at Duke. I think he has plenty of talent and potential, but he is going to be utilized improperly playing the 5 next year not the 4. That's not really his game, and it will limit his effectiveness. I think he will be at least a solid pro however and could be more.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

CodyThePuppy said:


> I don't think McRoberts is in a position to shine at Duke. I think he has plenty of talent and potential, but he is going to be utilized improperly playing the 5 next year not the 4. That's not really his game, and it will limit his effectiveness. I think he will be at least a solid pro however and could be more.


at duke you have a lowpost player and the 4 plays away from the bucket or on the weakside. mcroberts should be that lowpost player, i dont know who else it would be, he's a couple of years away still before he's any threat to be any good at the next level.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

rainman said:


> at duke you have a lowpost player and the 4 plays away from the bucket or on the weakside. mcroberts should be that lowpost player, i dont know who else it would be, he's a couple of years away still before he's any threat to be any good at the next level.


I agree on Dukes projected roster for next year he's the best option at the 5, but that is certainly not his game at all. McRoberts would be best served playing as a conventional 4, but instead he will be made to put on alot of muscle and play right next to the basket. He will be okay at this, but won't look as good as he would in a different system. You saw the same thing happen with Randolph: he was made to put on alot more muscle than he had in high school, played a very different role (one in which he wasn't suited for), as a result he lost some of his agility and alot of his confidence. I doubt McRoberts fares that poorly, but it's the same idea.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hanny > McRandolph.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tyler showed me something yesterday in that Miami game. The kid has got some athleticism after all. The main problem is that his post moves arent as defined or as polished right now. He runs the floor extremely well, and suprisingly has got some pretty good hops. If only he was an inch or two taller sigh*


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Who says Tyler Hans doesn't have athleticsm? The game vs GT was amazing. 40 and 10 from a true frosh??? Good gosh...kid is going to be a stud.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Tyler Hansbrough has no doubt been very impressive as a freshman. He is a bull down low, great rebounder, has very good hands in the post and really knows how to box out and get in position to rebound. He does not have standout athletic ability or agility but he is a tough player and the great position he gets in the post makes up for his lack of outstanding athletic ability. 

I also heard he is a farm kid, and I must say farm kids that are basketball prospects very valuable! Because with a farm kid you can assume he has a great work ethic and knows what hard work is. And honestly you can see that in the way Hansbrough plays. He is simply a hard worker and has great character and never slacks off on the court.

In a few years he should be a lottery pick. Could easily come out after next season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

OZZY said:


> Tyler Hansbrough has no doubt been very impressive as a freshman. He is a bull down low, great rebounder, has very good hands in the post and really knows how to box out and get in position to rebound. He does not have standout athletic ability or agility but he is a tough player and the great position he gets in the post makes up for his lack of outstanding athletic ability.
> 
> I also heard he is a farm kid, and I must say farm kids that are basketball prospects very valuable! Because with a farm kid you can assume he has a great work ethic and knows what hard work is. And honestly you can see that in the way Hansbrough plays. He is simply a hard worker and has great character and never slacks off on the court.
> 
> *In a few years he should be a lottery pick. Could easily come out after next season*.


We carolina fans are seriously dreading this


----------



## Peter Pan with a Tan (Feb 20, 2006)

Since when is the son of a prominent orthopedic surgeon a "farm kid"? His family needs no money, he can take his time in college if he wishes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I love Josh but am really thinking that Tyler might even be a better pro prospect. Considering Roy Williams strictly wants him playing down low we havent really gotten a chance to see his perimeter skills. I believe if that was asked of him he could do a pretty good job.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

The best thing about him is that he looks like a crazed maniac every second he's on the floor. That's awesome.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

man-handled a senior tonight. kids smart and he's got moves. a workhorse. someone will take his skills, whenever he decides to enter.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Diable said:


> Okay I am prejudiced against UNC by saying that Hansbrough doesn't pass well out of the doubleteam.You must be prejudiced against mathematics then.If two players are guarding Hansbrough then there is an open man somewhere.I really hate his fire and agressiveness and really bashed it....er somewhere I guess


I can see why he thought you were bashing hans. I dont know if you meant to or not, but you responded to "mcroberts lack of fire" by saying 



> Duke isn't a place to go if you think you are more important than the team.Coach K wants to win championships and it is his job to develop players so that they can help their team win.If you want to go somewhere and improve your standing for the NBA draft then you should apply elsewhere.


That could be easily be mistaken for "tyler is selfish and only wants to improve his draft stock, he thinks hes more important than the team, unlike josh."


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The guy is a stud, the more I watch him the more I like him...

He exudes heart, hustle and determination and IMO he will be a solid pro...as of right now he's better than McRoberts by a wide margin...


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Hmm... Would I be right if I said his offensive game is similar to Pau Gasol's?


----------



## chadblazed420 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hbwoy said:


> Wow where do I start. This kid is freaking unreal. For a freshman to do what he is doing now, his just darn scary. A rebounding monster, and finishes very well at the hoop. What surprises me most his that even with the constant doubles he still finds ways to be effective. If I was a GM and this guy was on the board when I was choosing, I would snap him up without hesitating.


ya I agree wit almost everything there, watched the duke/unc game tonight, pretty good game! always intense wen the 2 rivals hook up baaabbbbyyyy  UNC looked better tonight but that doesnt take away from duke, altho unc fans are probly lovin this cause they can chirp over blue devil fans  untill the madness begins.

Hansbrough is a freshman? he seemed like a senior or a sophmore atleast in that game, and from the few game sive watched of his, but hes been good all year, the ACC rookie of the year you dont win that by fluke man. Dick Vitale thinks hes gonna stay at UNC next year, thats what he should do instead go into the NBA undersized but learn and tone ur game up to the pro level then make the jump, more expeirence man, but I agree about the NBA GM's their gonna give high praise if hansbrough does enter the draft this june, maybe even a lottery pick who knows, he has skill tho to, and what dick vitale talked about his movement and steps in the post, athletic big guy who can shoot the rock.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah hans is a freshman and he's a lock for national freshman of the year (thats an award, right?)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

iverson101 said:


> yeah hans is a freshman and he's a lock for national freshman of the year (thats an award, right?)


Yup its an award and no doubt he is getting it. There really isnt a pressure for him to go to the pros, his parents are pretty well off and it certainly wont be the financial reasons that force him to the draft. The thing is after next year scouts and the likes will start putting his name out there more and I really doubt he will stay beyond 3 seasons.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hansbrough is an older freshman (he's 20 now), but needless to say he made Shelden Williams look incredibly overrated.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

A lot of people have made Shelden look overated. People who are looking for a top notch post defender when they draft him are making a big mistake. He's a great weakside shot blocker, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

HKF said:


> Hansbrough is an older freshman (he's 20 now), but needless to say he made Shelden Williams look incredibly overrated.


I would not be suprised to see Williams fall to a late first round pick. More often than not, he has been completely dominated by another "draft worthy" big man. 

He has a lot to prove in his individual workouts. It will be interesting to see if his agent limits his workouts against other top big men or if he gets put in a position to show he can dominate other "draft worthy" big men.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm not surprised that Tyler scored at will on Shelden. Shelden is a statue on the low block and is incapable of moving his feet when anyone of worth makes any type of basic post move. You can say goodbye to most of his shotblocking once he gets to the NBA, too.

I see some Corliss Williamson/David West with regards to Tyler's offense.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Given his age and production as a freshman, it wouldn't be dumb for him to test the draft waters this summer. I'm wondering how much better his stock would be next year after Brandan Wright, and the rest of that killer class, comes on board.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Peter Pan with a Tan said:


> Since when is the son of a prominent orthopedic surgeon a "farm kid"? His family needs no money, he can take his time in college if he wishes.


The first parts right, his father is a orthopedic surgeon. But his family is not exactly well off to my knowledge, his brother had to have brain surgery to remove a cancer when he was young. That's a ton of money gone. Also, his parents are divorced. There's half the assets.

It was more the small town, than the "farm kid" that's the drive behind Hansbrough's fire. Plus, his brother's brain cancer was also a big motivator. He's mentioned it before. He's been tremendously dedicated and hard working since HS. He had a whole diet and work out program set by his sophomore year dedicated towards basketball.

I'd take Hansbrough, hands down, over McRoberts anyday at the moment. McRoberts has shown little to resemblance a top 5 pick. We all know how far "potential" inflates your draft position though.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The first parts right, his father is a orthopedic surgeon. But his family is not exactly well off to my knowledge, his brother had to have brain surgery to remove a cancer when he was young. That's a ton of money gone. Also, his parents are divorced. There's half the assets.


Doctors constantly make money however. It's not like they have a set amount of money they get when they first become doctors and it just goes down as they live- they continue working as their careers progress and make more and more money. The brain tumor was years (decades?) ago, that was his older brother not his younger brother Ben. So that expense was taken care of a long time ago. And after a divorce, you don't have to constantly pay your ex-wife money. Money is not a problem. Gene Hansbrough is one of my favorite people, after the Douque game he stayed and applauded the Douque seniors. It's easy to see where his sons get their classyness from.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> as of right now he's better than McRoberts by a wide margin...


Yeah, right now it seems sort of silly to even compare the two.


----------

